# Redirection auto vers URL à l'insertion d'une clé USB ?



## Fìx (29 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour l'inauguration de notre nouveau site internet, nous nous apprêtons à une opération de com au cours de laquelle nous allons distribuer des clés USB.

À une époque, un de nos fournisseurs nous avait livré ce qu'on appelle une "web-key". Au branchement de celle-ci, un script (sans doute) se lance, va (sans doute) chercher le navigateur internet par défaut de l'ordinateur, tape l'URL voulue dans la barre d'adresse (en temps réel, sous nos yeux) et nous amène sur le site en question. 

J'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un saurait créer un Applescript capable de faire ça afin que nous puissions les mettre sur nos clés USB ?

Par avance merci.


----------



## Fìx (30 Janvier 2014)

Un p'tit up&#8230; déjà&#8230; désolé&#8230; :rose:
Mais c'est un peu mon fil rouge du moment&#8230;

Je viens de trouver ce site qui propose ce genre de clé&#8230; Voici le descriptif :



> La clé Web ou Webkey est une mini clé USB personnalisée qui contient un lien qui dirigera vos clients vers l&#8217;adresse internet de votre choix : La page d&#8217;accueil de votre site, une page promotionnelle, un téléchargement de fichier&#8230;
> Ce lien se lance automatiquement dés l&#8217;insertion de la clé (en autorun) ou en cliquant sur une icône. C&#8217;est le moyen le moins cher de diffuser toutes les informations électroniques que vous souhaitez.
> 
> Plus produit:
> ...



Partout où mes recherches me mènent, les gens parlent d'un Autorun. Mais cette solution n'aurait l'air efficace que sur PC (l'autorun ayant été supprimé des Mac pour des raisons de sécurité ; et on peut le comprendre)

Voilà voilà&#8230; donc pas beaucoup de pistes pour l'instant&#8230;


----------



## Nyx0uf (30 Janvier 2014)

A ma connaissance faire exécuter un script sur une clé USB quand celle-ci est branchée ce n'est pas possible sur Mac.


----------



## Fìx (10 Février 2014)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> A ma connaissance faire exécuter un script sur une clé USB quand celle-ci est branchée ce n'est pas possible sur Mac.



Salut Nyx0uf,

J'ai lu ta réponse depuis longtemps mais j'ai complètement zappé d'y répondre. Désolé. :rose:

Donc pour te répondre, je t'assure qu'une webkey y parvient. On en a une au bureau donc j'peux te l'assurer, je l'ai vu de mes yeux vus. (et le Mac ne dissimulait rien dans sa manche !  )

J'ai trouvé cette vidéo (à chier :rateau: ) de présentation :

[YOUTUBE]WtVjP3bjJGM[/YOUTUBE]​
C'est à peu près la même chose que ça fait avec la notre au bureau (à la différence qu'on voit le texte se saisir dans la barre d'adresse lettre après lettre comme si on le saisissait nous même au clavier)


Après, peut-être qu'il s'agit de clés spéciales et que c'est impossible de le reproduire sur une clé USB classique, mais c'est justement le sujet de ce fil. Est-ce possible, et si oui, comment ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (10 Février 2014)

Ok je viens de faire des recherches, et j'ai compris le truc, je ne connaissais pas ce genre de produits.

Pour faire simple : une webkey c'est une clé USB qui se fait passer pour un clavier...

Donc comme je l'ai dit plus haut, ce que tu veux faire n'est pas possible *logicielement* sur Mac, ou autre système UNIX/Linux. Sur Windows c'est différent y a le concept d'autorun.

-> La seule solution est matérielle, se procurer une clé de ce type (pas fait de recherche)


CF :

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4563230

http://linuxfr.org/news/clé-web-usb-et-sécurité

Webkey hacking | J-J Shortcut's Blog


----------



## tatouille (13 Février 2014)

Bonjour a tous,

détecter un événement hardware est tout a fait possible:

https://developer.apple.com/library...56-USBPrivateDataSample_c-DontLinkElementID_4

comme bien d'autres, sur ios accessory framework, étant dev soft/hard je ne sais pas comment ferais-je 



CF:
me et c'est suffisant.


----------



## Nyx0uf (13 Février 2014)

tatouille a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> détecter un événement hardware est tout a fait possible:
> 
> ...



Oui mais ce truc implique qu'un service/daemon tourne déjà sur la machine au préalable non ?


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2014)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> ....
> Pour faire simple : une webkey c'est une clé USB qui se fait passer pour un clavier......


 
Wahou! c'est la porte ouverte à toute sorte de saloperies!

Car effectivement si le Mac croit qu'un clavier vient d'être branché et que ce faux clavier lui envoie des informations équivalentes à la saisie de commandes, ca peut donner n'importe quoi
(cela dit, ça  bloquera tout de même lorsque le mot de passe admin deviendra nécessaire, sauf si l'utilisateur est trompé et qu'il se laisse aller à saisir lui-même ce mot de passe manquant!)


----------



## tatouille (14 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Wahou! c'est la porte ouverte à toute sorte de saloperies!
> 
> Car effectivement si le Mac croit qu'un clavier vient d'être branché et que ce faux clavier lui envoie des informations équivalentes à la saisie de commandes, ca peut donner n'importe quoi
> (cela dit, ça  bloquera tout de même lorsque le mot de passe admin deviendra nécessaire, sauf si l'utilisateur est trompé et qu'il se laisse aller à saisir lui-même ce mot de passe manquant!)



"Wahou! c'est la porte ouverte à toute sorte de saloperies!" non, connaitre power-on power-off event est de l'ordre du BABA, je veux bien que l'on laisse la les contradicteurs qui ont quelque chose a dire, ceux qui se touchent la nouille...

simplement non.

"Oui mais ce truc implique qu'un service/daemon tourne déjà sur la machine au préalable non ?"

oui un simple observer et non pas un daemon, je crois qu'il y a un bon nombre de notions simples qui ne sont toujours pas comprises.

oui en effet, nous en sommes a qui de la poule ou de l'oeuf... comment par exemple le bootloader de votre noyau est lancé... 

cela me dépasse qu'on l'on puisse avoir le culot de s'auto-proclamer soft ingénieur sans en connaitre le BABA, spécial dédicace au petit kon ou tafiole qui parce qu'il a décroché un job-pomme-pourrie se permet de l'ouvrir du haut de son ignorance crasse, tu devrais te méfier petit scararabé je t'ai dans le viseur.


----------



## Nyx0uf (14 Février 2014)

tatouille a dit:


> oui un simple observer et non pas un daemon, je crois qu'il y a un bon nombre de notions simples qui ne sont toujours pas comprises.



De ce que j'ai compris, ce qu'il veut faire n'implique pas qu'un service soit lancé au préalable sur la machine, d'ou ma première réponse. Mais peut-être que je me trompe *Fix* ?

Sinon oui comme tu l'as dit ca devient faisable.


----------



## Fìx (14 Février 2014)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> De ce que j'ai compris, ce qu'il veut faire n'implique pas qu'un service soit lancé au préalable sur la machine, d'ou ma première réponse. Mais peut-être que je me trompe *Fix* ?




Non non c'est tout à fait ça 

Rien d'ouvert, tu branches, la clé fait son job


----------

